# [H] Space Marines, Blood Angels, Chaos, Empire [W] Grey Knights, Tyranids ---> Prefer



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

*[H] Space Marines, Blood Angels, Chaos, Empire [W] Grey Knights, Tyranids ---> Prefer*

Hey all,
After tidying up the hobby cupboard, dug up my recent BA army as well as the others above. 
For BA: 
2 predators 
1 razorback 
40 tactical marines 
20 terminators 
scout bikes, 
vets 
3 dreads, 
command squads, 
devastators, 
drop pods, 
6 captains , 
chaplain, 
10 scouts, 
And some more which i haven't unpacked yet. 

For empire: 
Flagellants (10) 
30 Swordsmen 
20 Halberdiers 
10 handgunners 
general 
4 on foot heroes 
2 wizards 
5 outriders 
10 knights 
helstorm/helblaster cannon 
free company 

Chaos: 
5 terminators 
terminator sorcerer 
terminator lord 
Codex 
15 chaos marines 
Deamons: 
20 Bloodletters 
Soul Grinder 
Juggernaught 
Codex 

Also got a little bit of eldar, not quite sure yet. 



WANT: 

New plastic Gk, preferably unbuilt/ unpainted or undercoated, with all bits inc. 

Tyranids, mainly hive guard, tyrant guard and warriors, trygons, the other big beasties ( apart from nerfed carnifex!) 

I'm based in south eastern England, and I'm willing to post internationally only if you post both ways  If you have any grey knights or tyranids, just send me a PM if your willing to trade, and if you want some pictures , just send me a message and i'll get you some within the week. Thanks!


----------

